# Neutering and Energy Levels



## Sebastian's Mommy (Jul 11, 2010)

I just brought home my new Irish Setter, I believe he is about 2 years old and he is not fixed. I usually take him on 2-3 brisk hour long walks a day, my husband often takes him for a run for one of his outings. Today he ran around all day on a several acre property that we have (not our main residence) and I also took him for an brisk hour long walk this evening and now it is 9pm and his is pacing and doesn't seem to want to settle down. He has been this way the last couple of nights despite a long brisk walk in the evening. He also suddenly started barking at night, which he wasn't doing before and I addressed in another post. Will neutering help calm some of this excessive energy? I am exercising him as much as I possibly can and I can't keep up with him if this is how he is going to be all the time. Does neutering usually help with some of this?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Irsh setters do need a LOT of exercise. They're meant to be hunting companions, ranging miles every day. However, the nervous energy (pacing/nightttime barking, etc.) isn't really normal. The neutering might help, if the nervous energy is caused by him being able to smell a female in heat or something like that. They are also like kids, and if they have too much excitement in one day it can get them all wound up, and they have a hard time coming off of that. Hard to say whether that's what's causing his excessive energy or not.


----------



## Sebastian's Mommy (Jul 11, 2010)

Thank you Willowy, I am happy to report that he did eventually settle down last night and has been much calmer this evening. Perhaps he was still just trying to get adjusted to his new environment, between the cats and the noises outside and in the hallway it was probably a lot of input for him to adjust to.


----------



## Sebastian's Mommy (Jul 11, 2010)

Another update: I just dropped him off this morning to be neutered, we will see if it calms him down any. Also, I figured out that his problem at night seems to be being overly tired and/or overstimulated. Around 10-11pm every night he starts to get naughty, bugging the cats, getting into the garbage, etc, essentially doing things that he normally doesn't do during the day. I am starting to implement a regular "bedtime" with him, by having him go into his crate around the time he starts to exhibit those behaviors. It seems to be working, he settles right down when he gets into the crate and I barely hear a peep from him all night. I guess it is kind of like having a 3 year old child, he needs structure and routine or he gets crabby and starts acting up, just like you mentioned, Willowy.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Neutering will only stop puppies (and some diseases). Any other outcomes are possible side effects that you can't count on. 
Otherwise, you're correct that a setter needs plenty of exercise...like a 3 yo, but one more thing....

Unlike a child, dogs have a burst of energy before bedtime.... which requires about 10-15 minutes to burn off. After he is fixed and after you can take him for a run, take him on the normal 30 -60 daily exercise. And, at about 9:30 - 10pm, before he turns into a pest, snap on the leash and take him for a 15 min. potty walk (or run). Should make a big difference at bedtime within 3 days.


----------

